# Un salut



## panjabigator

Escribia una carta a mi profesor de espanol (que es de Cataluna) cuando me di cuenta que no sabia la manera formal o apropriada para decirle "saludo" ni es espanol ni catalan por no haber escrito una carta en ninguna de ellas. 

Seria aceptable si escribiera un saludo o un salut para terminar una carta con un profesor? Y en cuanto a greetings (saludos?), que debo usar? No seria demasiado formal si escribiera "estimado profesor" no?

Gracias por toda su anticipada ayuda


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Escribía una carta a mi profesor de español (que es de Cataluña) cuando me di cuenta de que no sabía la manera formal o apropriada para decirle "saludo" ni en español ni en catalán por no haber escrito una carta en ninguna de ellas.
> 
> Sería aceptable si escribiera un saludo o un salut para terminar una carta con un profesor? Y en cuanto a greetings (saludos?), qué debo usar? No sería demasiado formal si escribiera "estimado profesor" no?
> 
> Gracias por toda su anticipada ayuda



Hola Panja, 

Bueno, me imagino que la carta se la escribes en inglés y que quieres poner la entrada y el saludo final en catalán o en castellano, no?

En catalán, la forma más usada en ámbitos académicos para empezar una carta es "*Benvolgut* XX" (nosotros ponemos el nombre siempre, no ponemos "benvolgut professor", pero bueno, esta ya es tu elección).

Para terminar la carta, lo más estándard en estos casos es "*Salutacions cordials*".

"Un salut" no es correcto. Sería "una salutació", pero se usa más en plural: "salutacions".

En castellano no lo vivo muy de cerca, pero diría que el equivalente de "benvolgut" es "estimado", sí. Y para terminar, "saludos cordiales" o algo así. 

Espero que te ayude, si te queda alguna duda, aquí estamos!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola, Panjabi!

There are several options out there, if you want something that's not too formal but still respectful you may use:

- "Salutacions" (same as "Saludos")
- "Salutacions cordials" (same as "Saludos cordiales")

For those of my customers I have been dealing with for long time, I usually say:

- "Salutacions cordials i fins aviat!" ("Saludos cordiales y hasta pronto")

I use it like this because I feel that "Salutacions cordials" cuts the "conversation". Of course this is not strictly a standard, but a personal choice to break the bit more formal "Salutacions".

For colleagues I've been working with for some time, I can use almost anything... "Siau siau!, Seeya! - very catalan, is it? -, "Fins aviat!", "Salut!"...

For friends (from just friends to family level), "Fins aviat!", "Una abraçada!", "Petonets!"...

On the formal side, from most formal to least, "_Atentament,_", "_Rebeu una cordial salutació,_", "_Rep una salutació ben cordial,_", "_Cordialment,_" 

Salutacions cordials i fins aviat, Panjabi!


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias Betulina y Megane!  La carta se escribio en espanol...siempre trato de usar espanol con mis profesores

Que es la palabra castellana equivalente de "petonets?"

Fins despres


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Que es la palabra castellana equivalente de "petonets?"



"Besitos"!!


----------



## panjabigator

Los hombres tambien usan esta palabra o es algo usualmente restrictida a mujeres.  No se como funciona esas tipas de palabras..aqui en los estados unidos, me sonaria muy raro si un hombre (o mi) se lo dijera a alguien...jeje.


----------



## betulina

Mmm... bueno, un chico sí se lo dice comúnmente a una amiga sin que sea su novia ni nada. Entre chicos ya depende de cada uno. Cada vez hay más chicos que se besan en la mejilla al saludarse, y amigos míos que mandan mails a mucha gente a la vez los acaban diciendo "petons" a todos. 

Entre ellos no lo sé, depende, supongo. Algunos seguro que no lo hacen nunca, pero se puede dar el caso, claro. A ver qué dicen los chicos... 



panjabigator said:


> Los hombres también usan esta palabra o es algo usualmente restringida a las mujeres. No sé cómo funcionan ese tipo de palabras..aquí en los Estados Unidos, me sonaría muy raro si un hombre (o yo) se lo dijera a alguien...jeje.


----------



## megane_wang

Hahaha ! 

"Petons", vale. Pero "Petonets"... sin ser chico, te puedo decir que probablemente no me atrevería a firmar "petonets!" por escrito a no ser que sea para mi madreeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!  

Vale: también una hermana, una prima, una tía, una buena amiga...

Pero como soy una chica, pues.... petonets!


----------



## ildure

Yo nunca lo pondría... ni lo pongo, ni en cartas ni en conversaciones ni..... (que van muy caros y no es plan desperdiciarlos ).

Sólo ponlo si es dirigido a una chica y teneis un mínimo de relación de amistad. A una chica que apenas conozcas no sé hasta que punto queda bien... sobretodo dependiendo de su cultura, ya que cada cultura es muy distinta y una misma cosa puede ser malinterpretada


----------



## betulina

betulina said:


> "Un salut" no es correcto.



Me equivoqué. Acabo de ver que "salut" sí es correcto, aquí. Es la acción de saludar, igual que "salutació". Pero ya lo ves, a mí me sonaba mal y no lo digo nunca. Quizá en otros lugares sí lo dicen.


----------



## HyphenSpider

> Me equivoqué. Acabo de ver que "salut" sí es correcto, aquí. Es la acción de saludar, igual que "salutació". Pero ya lo ves, a mí me sonaba mal y no lo digo nunca. Quizá en otros lugares sí lo dicen.


 
A mí también me suena mal, e igual que tú no lo uso nunca.



> Los hombres tambien usan esta palabra o es algo usualmente restrictida a mujeres. No se como funciona esas tipas de palabras..aqui en los estados unidos, me sonaria muy raro si un hombre (o mi) se lo dijera a alguien...jeje.


 
 Entre hombres yo no lo usaría *nunca*. Sólo recuerdo haberlo usado con mi padre. Insisto, no lo utilices *nunca* con otro chico.


----------

